# Hello from Alabama, need a little info.



## alacatter (Feb 4, 2013)

I am considering relocating to your region, and was trying to get some input. Do you have to draw tags to hunt deer, or do you simply get a license and go hunt. I am not familiar with the tag lottery process. Whitetail, elk, mule, antelope how does it work? As a resident.
Is North Dakota welcoming to outsiders, do we share the same values as far as gunrights and such. We are a pretty conservative state, I believe you are as well. I'm a jeweler and a gun engraver, I'm not looking to steal a job; just a place to open a shop and raise my family. A place to hunt and fish in peace and be around good honest people. 
I am planning on visiting the Williston area the end of this month, is there any other areas I should look. Any opions are appreciated.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Gun tags are by lottery, Bow tags are over the counter (deer and antelope) Deer numbers took a dip the last couple of years so right now one can probably expect to draw a whitetail license 2 of 3 years and mule deer 1 of 6 or 7 years if you are not picky about buck or doe.The antelope population crashed a few years back and I suspect it will be at least another 5 years before a limited number of gun tags are available. Elk is a lottery once in a lifetime draw.......... I believe North Dakotans have similar values.

I spend a week -10 days in the western part of the state every fall but the last 5 years has left a bad taste in my mouth. The oil boom is on and it is hectic and chaotic out in the Williston area. I honestly wouldn't bring a family out there right now. The central or eastern part of the state would be a better option. While pay is high out in the oil country so is the cost of living and housing out there is at a premium. Many retired people were forced out of the area because rent doubled and even trippled in some cases. I hit a deer and rolled my vehicle out there a year ago. When I called 911 they told me unless I was injured it would be at least an hour before they cold dispatch an officer to the scene.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

In your business you'd sure want to give Bismarck a good look. It is slated to become ND's biggest city in the not too distant future. The oil money doesn't just flow through the oil patch in NW ND.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I would stay East of Hwy 83 if it were my choice. Bismarck and Minot are way too close to the filth of oil country in my opinion. I am from Western ND and used to love going back for hunting and visiting, now it has changed so much even some of the good people out there are changing. It is very sad to see. I still go back a few times each year because of the really good people I visit with, but other than that I wouldn't go at all. I would stay away from Williston/Minot area 100%

On gun rights, I would say we like our firearms as much as any one in this country.

Bismarck, Fargo, or Grand Forks would be your best bets. Smaller towns probably already have a jeweler or don't need one.


----------



## alacatter (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for responding. Yea, from what I've read the money does seem to be changing that area, and not for the better. I must admit, I'm a little shocked about the limits on deer hunting up your way. I could handle waiting for a moose, sheep, or elk; but thats pretty tough on deer. 
We plan on driving up from Bama and making a loop through SD ND MT and WY. We have never been up that way and it sure looks inviting. All of our waters are polluted and you have to be a fool to eat what you catch down here. People are becoming more hostile and the economy just plain sucks. Its hard for me to admit it, but the south is not doing well. Economy sucks, enviroment polluted, big cities are dangerous, small towns are broke. Land is uber expensive, and we are getting a huge influx of libs and illegals fleeing the states they have destroyed. At some point, regardless of regional allegiance, you gotta do whats best for your family. Thanks to all again, if its not to much of a hassle, I would like to post some question on here during our visit, as I am sure I will have questions. Thanks


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Have you ever spent a winter outside of the south?We have a saying up here.....

30 below keeps the riff raff out.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

KEN W said:


> Have you ever spent a winter outside of the south?We have a saying up here.....
> 
> 30 below keeps the riff raff out.


Hell if we can get some cold it would be great. It has been very warm the last few years. Next year what we need is it to drop below zero before the end of Oct. Then stay there untill the end of the year along with tones of wind.

The active ingredient in Red Bull is Chuck Norris's sweat.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

PEOPLE makes a good point. Most guys on here that were born after the mid 80s don't know what cold is. It's been about that long since we have had 3-4 consecutive weeks of -20 degree temps.


----------



## alacatter (Feb 4, 2013)

No, I have never "wintered" outside of the south. But it did almost snow last week, a really really cold rain. And we got almost 3" of snow last year. Winds were howling at 10-15 mph and temps kept dipping below freezing. It was tough but we survived. Im sure its alittle tougher up there though.
Honestly its the harvest limits that scare me more. If a big buck walks onto your property and you didnt draw a tag, that just hurts.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> No, I have never "wintered" outside of the south. But it did almost snow last week, a really really cold rain. And we got almost 3" of snow last year. Winds were howling at 10-15 mph and temps kept dipping below freezing. It was tough but we survived. Im sure its alittle tougher up there though.
> Honestly its the harvest limits that scare me more. If a big buck walks onto your property and you didnt draw a tag, that just hurts


First the buck on your property. If you have 160 acres or more you can get a gratis license. You can shoot a buck every year that way. 
Weather: Yes it's a tad tougher. We had 50+ miles an hour a week ago. Temperatures at the time were below 0 degrees. The toughest I have seen it is -46 degrees. Worst storm was -17 and 70 mph wind. Wind chill was -118. However, I am 64 years old and only remember that happening one time. I was young and stubborn with to much testosterone so I put on heavy clothing and a face mask and walked three miles to town just to do it. You can expect -20 a week or two in the winter, and most winters will have a few wind days over 50 mph. Simple, just do something indoors until it warms up again, or go ice fishing in a good shelter.


----------



## alacatter (Feb 4, 2013)

Wow, yea thats cold. What do yall heat with, a thermo nuclear reactor. Actually I'm impressed.
But before you go and think youve got it to rough, I've lost 2 house to tornados. Not the little titty twisters yall get up north, I'm talking about a mile wide F5 on steroids. I guess every where has its plus/minus. 
Thanks for the heads up on the weather though, ill be sure to bring my heavy coat.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

It's not that bad if you dress for the temperatures. We are very nice today. It's about 20 I think . I'm on my little dinky computer that doesn't want to open a second window. You will enjoy the new experiences. The colder it gets the more hungry the coyotes are. I have hunted at -25 with little wind.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Wow, there have only been 3 days since around 1958 with F5 tornados in Alabama, and you lost your house to one? That is HORRIBLE LUCK!!!! The cold weather probably won't make you lose your house, but it lasts a LOT longer! :wink:

Plainsman, -118???? WOW!!! The coldest I remember was -82 when I lived in out West, but I am not as ........experienced as you. oke: :lol:


----------



## alacatter (Feb 4, 2013)

Savage, the 1994 palm sunday tornado outbreak hit my home in wellington AL. You may remember it hit a church called Goshen while service was going on. Killed a bunch of people. Maybe it only went a F4 or so. When your running for your life its kinda hard to judge wind speeds, if you know what I mean. We burnt the remains of our house, ****** on the ashes, rebuilt. 
Then in april of 2011 we had the mother of all outbreaks. One particular nasty F5 decided to track the same path as the one 17 years prior. Luckily my family was not home, again direct path of the sob. On that outbreak alone there were four or five varified F5's.
Its not like the ones in Ok or Texas either. This part of the state is mountainous, so if you ever do see a tornado coming, it's usually to late. No need to rebuild this time though, we just moved into one of our rental houses till the property sold. Now that its sold, we are looking to relocate. Hence, my postings here. Forecasters usually do better with blizzards than they do with tornados,


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Savage260 said:


> :wink:
> 
> Plainsman, -118???? WOW!!! The coldest I remember was -82 when I lived in out West, but I am not as ........experienced as you. oke: :lol:


Savage, that is cold of you to say so........


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Yup for a measly $500,000- $750,000 you can own a quarter of land and get a licenes every year. Personally I really don't care about the gun season. I'd much rather bowhunt and those tags are over the counter. What you will really take a hit on is that you are only allowed one deer per tag per season (bow,gun, muzzleloader) so the most you could get is three deer a year if you draw all the tags. Doesn't Bama allow quite a few deer per season? Note that we have a very long bow season , early September to the first week of January. I think you guys can also take multiple turkeys. Sorry but only one per season here, IF you draw a tag.

You get used to the cold. It actually isn't bad unless it has wind with it. You might not be used to deer hunting in -10 to -20 or a blizzrd though. Not to worry, it's been a few years since we have had to do that. Besides you can always warm your hands in the gutpile....:rollin:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Plainsman, -118???? WOW!!! The coldest I remember was -82 when I lived in out West, but I am not as ........experienced as you.


I remember that evening it made it on the Johnny Carson show. A neighbor who had a few 22 holes in his mailsbox had his mailbox blow full of snow through those holes. Cars were full of snow under the hoods, and at the Jamestown airport I think one plane had a wing beak off from snow blown under the door. Wind was in the 70+ mph for 24 hours. The craziest thing is the nails in the ceiling next to the north wall in our house had frost hanging from them. About two inches long next to the wall and tapering to nothing six feet from the wall.

Not as experience hmmm. He means old. Where is that emoticon with the big middle finger. :rollin:


----------



## alacatter (Feb 4, 2013)

Dakota, up until last year we could take 2 deer a day, a buck and a doe. Now we get 3 bucks a season and shoot does on doe days. There are still quite a few folks who live off of the fish and game down here for financial reasons. As far as turkeys, it would be kinda like yall shooting cows. They are everywhere and not much of a challenge in most counties. The pigs are pretty prevalent as well.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Jeeze, I thought "experienced" was a pretty nice way to express my thoughts. My wife doesn't call me fat, she says I am thick. Kinda the same deal.

ala, that is some horrible luck. I feel for you, I couldn't imagine losing one house, much less two in a matter of years. You won't have to worry too much about that here. Make sure you get the snow off your roof though!!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Jeeze, I thought "experienced" was a pretty nice way to express my thoughts. My wife doesn't call me fat, she says I am thick. Kinda the same deal.


----------

